
Show HN: I made a store to send the "Idea of a Pear" to friends and family - cookingoils
https://ideaofapear.com
======
jarnix
What is the background idea behind this? I'm maybe out of the loop.

~~~
cookingoils
Thanks for asking. I made this after making the tweet:
[https://twitter.com/elliottsphone/status/1205912688779501571...](https://twitter.com/elliottsphone/status/1205912688779501571?s=20)
recently. I thought it would be interesting to make it a reality and learn how
to use the stripe / sendgrid api.

------
gitgud
Very strange, it uses stripe payments too, what happens when I pay for the
Pears? haha

~~~
cookingoils
Not sure if this answers your question but you can send pears to other using
their email. Recipients will receive your purchased “idea of a pear” as an
emoji.

------
perl4ever
I got some pears for Christmas, now what I need is an idea of a pear _recipe_.

~~~
cookingoils
Oh good idea. Let me know if you come across any good recipes. All I know is
sliced pears.

~~~
perl4ever
[https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/apple-and-
pea...](https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/apple-and-pear-crisp-
recipe-2012748)

I was out of apples, and only had 3 pears, so I weighed them, divided by 4
lbs, and scaled the rest of the recipe by that ratio. It turned out pretty
well. I highly recommend using a digital scale with tare to weigh ingredients.
It makes things so much easier and more accurate.

I wasn't really previously aware, but apparently a "crisp" has oatmeal and a
"crumble" doesn't. This may be Americanese. In any case, it's much easier and
faster than a pie and just as good with ice cream.

------
quickthrower2
You mean pearcoin?

